# Non-poisonous mushrooms ok for chicks?



## 4chickens (Aug 8, 2013)

Do I have to worry about chickens eating non-poisonous mushrooms? Anyone? Thx!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I wouldn't think so. Mine all that we have in the yard!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They'll be fine.


----------

